# Mac mini sur mon pc portable ?



## Ztonck (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je poste ce sujet pour savoir si il est possible de relier un mac mini à mon pc portable, afin d'avoir un mac sur mon pc tout en restant dans la légalité car j'aurais acheté un mac.

Désolé si un topic concernant la même question à déjà été posé.

Merci et bonne année 2012 !


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2012)

Ztonck a dit:


> si il est possible de relier un mac mini à mon pc portable, afin d'avoir un mac sur mon pc



Le plus simple est d'installé via bootcamp Windows sur le mac 

Ou bien, champagne aidant, j'ai rien compris  a la question


----------



## Ztonck (1 Janvier 2012)

Nan en faites, j'ai un pc window: http://www.fnac.com/Sony-Vaio-VPC-EB3E1E-W-15-5-TFT/a3118517/w-4

Et que si j'acheterais un mac mini, je pourrais faire tourner mon pc comme un mac.


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2012)

storme a dit:


> Le plus simple est d'installé via bootcamp Windows sur le mac :


----------



## Ztonck (1 Janvier 2012)

Je crois que t'as mal compris, je veux tout le contraire faire tourner macOs X sur mon ordinateur portable grâce à un mac mini...


----------



## Maxoubx (1 Janvier 2012)

heu ???? 
je comprends pas trop le truc, pourquoi tu ne branche pas ton mac mini a un écran. car ton pc portable est un ordinateur , je vois pas comment tu va lancer osx dessus.
ce que tu demande c'est utiliser l'écran de ton pc portable pour le mac mini ?
c'est possible seulement si le pc portable a une entrée vidéo in. mais ce n'est pas le cas sur ton modèle


----------



## Ztonck (1 Janvier 2012)

Sur les caractéristiques de mon pc disponible sur la fnac (http://www.fnac.com/Sony-Vaio-VPC-EB3E1E-W-15-5-TFT/a3118517/w-4#ficheDt)

Ils disent que j'ai une entrée et sortie vidéo.
"Connecteurs	 3 USB 2.0, 1 USB/eSATA, 1 RJ-45, 1 VGA, 1 HDMI, entrée et sortie audio"

Donc grâce à ça si j'achète un mac mini je pourrais le brancher à mon ordinateur portable et m'en servir comme écran ?


----------



## Maxoubx (1 Janvier 2012)

entrée et sortie audio et non vidéo donc tu ne pourra pas 
on trouve des écran a 100&#8364; en 22 pouces, ça peut suffir


----------



## Ztonck (1 Janvier 2012)

Ah merde --'
Ouais mais bon ça revient à 700e après ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------

Mais j'ai vus qu'il est compatible par bluetooth, ça peut pas faire l'affaire ça ?


----------



## vg93179 (1 Janvier 2012)

Ztonck a dit:


> [/COLOR]Mais j'ai vus qu'il est compatible par bluetooth, ça peut pas faire l'affaire ça ?



Non.... le bluetooth ne permet pas encore de véhiculer le signal vidéo du macmini ... c'est trop nul hein 


Mais des écrans de la taille de ton vaio, ca doit se trouver à 20 euros sur ebay ... 

Voire gratos sur les trottoirs ...


----------



## Ztonck (1 Janvier 2012)

Ouais le problème c'est que j'suis attaché à mon pc portable et je préfère utiliser un pc portable qu'un fixe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

Ah et par cable HDMI c'est pas possible ?


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2012)

Ztonck a dit:


> Je crois que t'as mal compris, je veux tout le contraire *faire tourner macOs X sur mon ordinateur portable* grâce à un mac mini...



Ça, brut de décoffrage, c'est impossible, d&#8217;où mes réponses précédentes 

Maintenant, après de plus ample explication de ta part, tu veut *pas faire touner Mac osx sur ton portable, mais te servir uniquement de sont écran*.

Je comprend mieux ta demande, mais cela reste impossible avec ton portable, il n'y a pas d'entrée vidéo , mais une sortie


----------



## Ztonck (1 Janvier 2012)

D'accord et si j'veux faire tourner sur macos x sur mon ordinateur comment je fais ?


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2012)

Ztonck a dit:


> D'accord et si j'veux faire tourner *sur* macos x *sur* mon ordinateur comment je fais ?



J'ai pas bien saisis ta demande, désolé :rose:


----------



## vg93179 (1 Janvier 2012)

Ztonck a dit:


> D'accord et si j'veux faire tourner sur macos x sur mon ordinateur comment je fais ?



Tu fais un hackintosh. Je te laisse faire des recherches à ce sujet. 

Sinon, tu laisses tomber et économises de la tune pour t'acheter un macbook d'occas !


----------



## iMacounet (1 Janvier 2012)

Tu ne peux tout simplement pas.

Brancher un Mac Mini sur un PC Portable ? Mais quelle drôle d'idée ! Totalement irréalisable.


----------



## Maxoubx (2 Janvier 2012)

Ztonck a dit:


> D'accord et si j'veux faire tourner sur macos x sur mon ordinateur comment je fais ?



déjà ton portable n'est pas de la derniere génération donc faut bien regarder si tu veux faire un hack dessus

La plus simple économiser et prendre un macbook
faut oublier le délire de mettre un mac mini sur un portable ...


----------



## Ztonck (2 Janvier 2012)

Ok merci, bon bah j'pense que j'vais tester les hackintosh et acheter un macbook quand le VAIO sera dead ...


----------

